# Don't remember what it is called



## banannabiker (Aug 2, 2012)

I have heard of a method of making an alcoholic drink, where people put a starter mix of some sort into a pot, let it ferment for a while, and then periodically add more fruit to the mix and just letting the whole batch sit for months or years. They may have started out with fruit and rum, or something of the sort. Over time, some of the mixture is drawn out with a ladle or spoon to go over ice cream or cakes, etc.
Does anyone know what this might be called and where I could find instructions for making one?


----------



## BobF (Aug 2, 2012)

Rum pot is probably what you're looking for.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumtopf


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 2, 2012)

we called it "friendship fruit" because you got a starter from a friend. Loved that stuff as a kid.


----------



## saramc (Aug 31, 2012)

Rumtopf is what you are likely seeking...rum pot, the German and Danish people even have crocks specifically labelled RUMTOPF. My Grandmother and Mother always had this going. Typically combine the first fresh fruit(s) of the season with sugar and a high-proof rum. As more fruit is available during the year you add that to the pot too, with the goal to serve during the holidays and thru the winter. http://www.food.com/recipe/rumtopf-traditional-german-fruit-preserve-beverage-140344

The friendship fruit that I am familiar with is brandy based, or even uses yeast..many different recipes but boy does it go well with Friendship Bread!! http://www.recipesource.com/fgv/fruits/friendship-fruit-starter01.html


----------

